# Swinging a heavy club, so what? MORE SONNON BS!!!!!!!!



## shinobi22 (Feb 17, 2004)

heavy clubs - what's the big deal? 
I'd like the help of the board experts here. I at first triedposting this over on Sonnon's forum at rmax.tv, but I didn't receive a satisfactory reply. It seems that the Dinstinguished Master of Sports Scott Sonnon invented the clubBELL just a dusted off relic of old Indian clubs originally created from native American war clubs.

Heere's Sonnon with his "clubBELL" on his latest crap-zine:
http://www.circularstrengthmag.com/images/bruiserswipe.avi
So this guy can swing a 45lbs club. So what? I can bench on a good day 305lbs. Whats the big frickin deal?
Is this **** legit or is it just some composite of rehashed pseduoscientific spin? Ive heard about him wrestling, but I dont give a damn if he's a world sombo champ. It's just wrestling and there's absolutely no way anyone could argue that fact that wrestling and coaching strength conditioning have ANYTHING to do with one another.

So for the records dont get huffy. I'm not a troll, but I call it like I see it. So who here has actually seen REAL results (not paid endorsements)???  Please dont jump on the gravy train if your one of these putz Russian martial arts instructors with an affiliate program.  Its obvious that you Systema guys are getting PAID to say this **** works.  

I only want to hear from people who are NOT financially involved with RMAX.  this includes all of the fighers who Sonnon BOUGHT in order to claim that real men use his stuff so spare me that Egan Inoue and Andrei Arlovsky are using clubBELLS.  They obviously sold out.

just smoke and mirrors and his heavy clubBELL swinging is just tricks for kids?  Splain me, puh-leese.

CST Not!


----------



## stanley neptune (Feb 17, 2004)

Shitobi

You would not receive a satisfactory reply because you are a troll that seeks attention by constantly slamming Scott Sonnon. How many threads have you now started slamming Coach Sonnon?

Grow up you jerk!!

Sanley Neptune


----------



## Furtry (Feb 17, 2004)

> Its obvious that you Systema guys are getting PAID to say this **** works.


I personally take offense to that.... Scott has been holding out on me :idunno: 

ohh... did you go to his seminar and put your *** where your mouth is?

*(I don't believe I'm actually siding with Scott... for the record I don't like him.)
Unlike most people I believe ROSS is a viable MA but Scott is a Jerk.


----------



## KyleShort (Feb 17, 2004)

You might find yourself in a better position to apply negative comments if you had some personal experience with his stuff.

I don't really appreciate Sonnon's marketing methodologies and thus I don't pay much attention to his stuff anymore.  That having been said I can say three things from my PERSONAL experience:

1) He designed an increadible bodyweight routine for me personally and it had some seriously exellant effects for me.

2) My buddy has been following his method with Clubbells for a few months and he is seeing some awesome results as well.

3) Functional strength is a lot different than the strength you get from heavy benching.  I used to follow the typical gym mentality, but no longer. And though I may not follow Sonnon's stuff, I do believe that functional strength training is the way to go.  Check out Scrapper at www.trainforstrength.com  I guarantee that you will find that proper functional strength training will unlock capabilities that you never knew you had.

Sonnon is just a bit too "holy than thou art" for me...BUT his stuff is pretty damn good.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 18, 2004)

The only way your going to know if it's BS or not is shut your hole and find some clubbells and give it shot.  When you've done this come back and tell us how it was   


 :supcool:


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 18, 2004)

Shinobi22
  Here you are again. How many forums have you posted this message to? Still trying to knock SS with a moronic post -- just as you did about a month ago. Did you forget that, when you found no agreement to your last attack on SS here -- you labeled this forum to be made up of SS butt-kissers? We didnt. Now, we are 'board experts' to you?
   Steve, you are either the BIGGEST TROLL I have seen in the forums I frequent OR you are Scott's biggest fan...hoping to garner publicity for him, cause thats what your posts always generate -- favorable publicity and responses for SS.
    Either way, you are attempting to manipulate the forum members for your own purposes --- Go away, troll...there are adults speaking here.

   TO THE MODERATORS: Please look into the few posts from this individual and try to figure out his motives -- always anti-SS and derogatory. He is chewing up bandwidth and costing you money and our time. I would recommend you consider banning him for this repeated behavior.


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 18, 2004)

One more thing -- the equipment mentioned has nothing to do with the native Americans -- they are middle eastern/Indian (as in India) in origin. The C-Bell is a more refined adaptation of the wooden indian clubs and have a different feel than the old wooden ones.

Shinobi/troll -- I am sure that SS thanks you for highlighting his work and I am certain you will do so in other forums...after all, there is no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Jackal (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the link to the video, Steve. That was cool. 

If you'd like, you could always buy a C-bell for me so I can give my "objective" review and tell you how much it umm..sucks. Yeah, you could even go ahead and get a _pair_ for me if you'd like my review to be _thorough_.

-J


----------



## Clive (Feb 18, 2004)

Sounds to me like Shinobi22 needs to relax..

Inhale....


...


Exhale....

Beyond the Physical? 
 :fart:


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Feb 18, 2004)

Shinobi-boichik... :mp5: 
You're opening your yabalnik (if I translated this word into English, it would be derragatory...) on numerous forums, asking experts there to give your stupid *** "satisfactory" answer about Scott Sonnon... for what purpose? You have your opinion already, don't you?
I am not practitioner of ROSS, nor do I practice with cBells. When I wanted to experience ROSS- with both Retunskikh and Sonnon present- I went to their seminar. 
You are worthless troll and punk- hence I will not entertain you with any meaningfull answer. And BTW- yes, I WANTED to insult you in this post...
You and the likes deserve treatment like that- since you have no cajones to go and see subject of your attacks, and those PAID putzy Systema instructors (like myself) for hands on treatment... 
SO... Why don't you go and have intercourse with yourself... artyon:


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Feb 18, 2004)

shinobi22,
For allegedly having a negative opinion of Scott Sonnon you seem to be going out of your way to get him loads of good press on the Internet. 

Things that make me say......hmmmmm???

mark


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 18, 2004)

SonnyPuzikas said:
			
		

> Shinobi-boichik... :mp5:
> You're opening your yabalnik (if I translated this word into English, it would be derragatory...) on numerous forums, asking experts there to give your stupid *** "satisfactory" answer about Scott Sonnon... for what purpose? You have your opinion already, don't you?
> I am not practitioner of ROSS, nor do I practice with cBells. When I wanted to experience ROSS- with both Retunskikh and Sonnon present- I went to their seminar.
> You are worthless troll and punk- hence I will not entertain you with any meaningfull answer. And BTW- yes, I WANTED to insult you in this post...
> ...



Sonny -- ROFLAMO! I posted something like that on the 'Bullshido' forum under Shinobi/weasel's 'The Truth About SS' post there -- if ya wanna laugh, check it out. What you said in Russian, I believe I said in 'Brooklyn-ese'.

I guess its true...great minds DO think alike, moi druk. Paka, tavarich!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 18, 2004)

I thought we had booted this "individual" before the upgrade.  I was mistaken.

Mistake has been corrected.

I'm sure now he will go and whine about how we're all being paid off, lamers, or being brainwashed by UFOs......oh wait...he did.

Never mind.


----------



## Josh (Feb 18, 2004)

It's allright, It's Allright. Be Cool. Invite Shinobi to a Systema class. Invite ME to a class. Hehe. I can't wait.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 18, 2004)

> Invite Shinobi to a Systema class.


I'm sure any Systema instructor who has read any of his posts will welcome him with open arms and show him "lots of love"  :ultracool .



> Invite ME to a class. Hehe. I can't wait.


Consider yourself invited.

Arthur


----------

